# Bind - Zugriff vom Netzwerk



## henk hopemann (27. März 2005)

Hallo Linux-Gemeinde,

ich habe folgendes Problem: den Bind- DNS- Server habe ich konfiguriert und stabil laufen.
Lokal funktioniert er auch tadellos.
Allerdings kann ich vom einem Computer im Netzwerk (Windows) auf eine Testdomain nicht zugreifen.
Als ersten DNS-Server habe ich den Linux rechner angegen.

Könnt ihr mir helfen.

PS: Server ist ein Suse Linux 9.0


----------



## imweasel (28. März 2005)

Hi,

hast du von deinem Client mal ein *nslookup* gemacht um zu sehen ob dein DNS-Server auch wirklich funktioniert?


----------



## henk hopemann (28. März 2005)

Guten Abend,
nslookup gibts bei 9.0 nicht mehr, aber "dig" sagt, es ist alles ok.
Wenn ich vom Linux-Rechner die Test-Domain aufrufe, funktioniert es auch.

Aber schonmal danke für deine Antwort

Hendrik


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

Unter Linux verwendet man statt nslookup den lustigen, kleinen Befehl *host*.


----------



## Frankdfe (29. März 2005)

imweasel meinte ein nslookup vom Windows-Rechner


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

<ironie>
Windows? Kenn ich nicht, was ist das?
</ironie>

nslookup gibt's in der Regel auch unter Linux, aber ich glaub es gibt sogar 'ne Info aus, dass man besser host benutzen soll.


----------



## henk hopemann (29. März 2005)

Hallo,

schonmal danke für eure Antworten.
Habe jetzt nslookup unter Windows ausprobiert, mit folgender Fehlermeldung:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\hendrik>nslookup http://www.osterfeuer.fis
*** Der Servername für die Adresse 192.168.195.180 konnte nicht gefunden werden:

Query refused
*** Der Servername für die Adresse 192.168.195.254 konnte nicht gefunden werden:

Non-existent domain
*** Die Standardserver sind nicht verfügbar.
Server:  UnKnown
Address:  192.168.195.180

*** http://www.osterfeuer.fis wurde von UnKnown nicht gefunden: Query refused

die IP mit 180 ist korrekt, 254 ist der Router.

mfg

Hendrik


----------



## henk hopemann (29. März 2005)

Hallo nochmal,

es scheint, als ob ich gar nicht auf ihn von außerhalb zugreifen könnte.
Postfix, bzw. fetchmail funkionieren auch nur lokal.
Firewall ist aber nicht aktiviert.

mfg

Hendrik


----------

